# Well gave drawing on my tablet a try!



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I think its complete rubbish! But I would love opinions! It's my first attempt ever, and I'm not exactly talented artistically :lol:










I need some more practice!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ooh I like it!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I like it! ^_^


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

It's very good for drawing on a tablet.I would never hae done as good!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

It's great!! I think it looks really good, I can never do art like that! ^_^


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

it is beautiful.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I made a couple more!! I'll do a couple for you guys! First 5 people to post pictures will get them drawn!


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok let me post popcorn!!


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

clould you do gator too plase?? he just died a few days ago 

here is gator if you want to do him


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

and heres popcorn if you cant do both can you gators?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Here is Soldier Boy.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

If you could do Diablo for me, that'd be appreciated! ^_^


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Can you do Chell? c:


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Can you do Rubin, please?


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Popcorndeer I will do yours ASAP, I'm having some issues getting them to download on my phone! No idea why!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> Here is Soldier Boy.
> 
> View attachment 78991


Here you go!!!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> If you could do Diablo for me, that'd be appreciated! ^_^


And for you!!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I made this one today for my facebook page


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Never mind. Ignore this post.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh I forgot I already asked. XD never mind, I don't want to take someones place. 
I have been totally out of it lately...XD


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

MoonShadow said:


> Here you go!!!


Thank you so so much!!! I love it!!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

MoonShadow said:


> And for you!!


Thank you, he's super adorable ^_^


----------

